# Buspar Success



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

So I want to say Buspar is saving my *** big time. I have very little anxiety like I used to. I am almost cured from social anxiety. I would like to improve my outgoingness but that is what stimulants are for. I am very happy about Buspar and I think people are very negative about it.


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

Buspar is as effective as benzo's for GAD


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

crayzyMed said:


> Buspar is as effective as benzo's for GAD


Your completely right. I still have the worry thoughts though. It has helped my anxiety being around people as well. I have no need to take benzos anymore. I might keep my benzo supply for those extremely bad days. I now need something to lower my inhibition, I am going to go on stimulants. Are there any other legal meds that lower inhibition?


----------



## crayzyMed (Nov 2, 2006)

What do you mean with legal meds im crayzymed and above the law so under my law alot of things are legal


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

crayzyMed said:


> What do you mean with legal meds im crayzymed and above the law so under my law alot of things are legal


lol.. I don't feel like jail lol.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

That's good to hear lol. I was wondering when I'd hear a positive thing about Buspar. Glad to see it works for you.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

So tell us, what works so well about it? More details please


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Wellbutrin could be great for the other aspect you'd like.


----------



## Bacon (Jul 4, 2010)

i heard buspar sucked


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Inshallah said:


> So tell us, what works so well about it? More details please


So what works, absolutely no butterflies, no pre anxiety before an event. Let me put it this way. I try benzos on this medicine and they do absolutely nothing!! because Buspar is doing it's magic. You can't give up on this medicine even when it gives extreme anxiety at first and other bad side effects. This medicine still doesn't get rid of mental thinking of anxiety.



Inshallah said:


> Wellbutrin could be great for the other aspect you'd like.


I wish I could tolerate wellbutrin but my body can't handle it. I get extreme dizziness and cannot function.



Bacon said:


> i heard buspar sucked


Thats all people who give up on Buspar. Worked amazing!!! for me! I am more socialable and less worried about stuff.


----------



## TyrosineKinase (Jan 20, 2010)

I'm really happy buspar is working for you.

Actually, am I the only one pretty much astounded by the fact that this person is having success on buspar considering that they took benzos before starting the buspar? Buspar is notorious for not really doing all that much for people who had started with benzos. Of course, we don't have the information regarding how long you took them before you started the buspar, which could provide some insight on this.

There do exist some clinical instances where buspar is mildly effective in helping people.

However, I am still under the impression that buspar is, in *general,* a bogus drug. There was a study regarding GAD, done not too long ago that included *6,000* patients. After the conclusion of that study, they said Buspar was superior to placebo in treating GAD. *However* on the same token, they weren't even able to say whether buspar was more effective than antidepressants (which many of the newer generation of ADs, have questionable efficacy), psychotherapy, or kavakava.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16856115?dopt=AbstractPlus

Then you have another study that directly compared xanax to buspar in treating GAD and it couldn't even be concluded that it was better than a benzodiazepine who's sole purpose nowadays is in stopping panic attacks. If a psych was to prescribe benzos for GAD it would only be for the short term, something like 6-12 weeks. People are going to stop buspar after 6 weeks because they aren't going to get anymore relief after that period of time.

Another interesting tidbit
"Significantly more buspirone-treated than alprazolam-treated patients failed to complete the study, primarily because of side effects or inefficacy."

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/sites/e...ez.Pubmed.Pubmed_ResultsPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum

Then you have other studies that say that it should be second and third line treatments, after the SSRIs and SNRIs. I feel sorry for any patient who would have to go through that sort of drug merri-go-round and wasn't fortunate enough to understand the underpinnings behind all of these different meds.

The main point here is that psychiatry in general is not going in a good direction in treating GAD, Panic disorders, or Depression for that matter. Any psychology professor you talk to these days (which I have at two research universities on the east coast of the U.S.) will tell you that the key is releasing neurotransmitters, nor simply preventing their reuptake. The hard part is jumping through the government hurdles of getting these medications into circulation. The notorious example is MDMA. Mark my words, one day there will be a huge and sustained push by the academics to get it into psychiatric treatment once again. It's only a matter of time before it happens.

We have the irresponsible drug users to blame mostly, who ruined it for the rest of us when they decided to do stupid stuff on neurotransmitter releasers, by getting their body temperature too high by doing rigorous dancing or clubbing, combined with drinking an exuberant amount of alcohol, and ingesting other unknown substances into their bodies. This is what gets people killed, irresponsible behavior like this, not the neurotransmitter releasers themselves which happen to be relatively safe (unless you have a genetic disorder, such is the case with MDMA, for which could easily be discovered before therapeutic treatment could begin)

Sorry I went off on a tangent there. It just makes me angry that I am going into a career field where we have to deal with drugs with marginal efficacy, help only a small percentage of people, when we are fully capable of developing (as well as already having at our disposal) drugs that could help a huge number of people.

*I wish you the best of luck barry1685. Congratulations on finding a med to help you.* *Please continue to update us on your progress.*


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

i stopped reading after you said antidepressants have questionable efficacy. Are you for real? They work great for the people that NEED them most of the time. Sounds like you're expecting them to be legalized mdma?


----------



## TyrosineKinase (Jan 20, 2010)

*First of all, I would like to apologize for not being specific when talking about antidepressants. I have since edited the post to more appropriately specify which ADs I was talking about, which were the newer generations and those described in the studies I provided) I was mainly speaking of most common ADs used to treat GAD, SA, Panic, and Depression such as the SSRIs and many of the other SNRIs, and NDRIs. I didn't mean to extrapolate my post into the MAOI class of drugs, which I haven't personally disputed in my post.*

They do have questionable efficacy and if you have taken a class recently in regards to the physiology of behavior that deals with the the pharmacology of antidepressants, than you too would come to realize the truth about these medications. Like I said above, perhaps I should have been more specific to mention SSRIs as being at the forefront of the antidepressant efficacy questioning. The efficacy of antidepressants in general, however, is gradually becoming more and more disputed as the word gets out.

I am also under the opinion that psychs are too scared to prescribe the MAOIs, which aren't really all that bad when the patient is watched over carefully. These meds seem to work so much better than the more current ADs, and there needs to be a revitalization in their use as well.

These results are becoming more noticeable through the use of meta-analysis.

http://jama.ama-assn.org/content/303/1/47.short?home
http://www.plosmedicine.org/article/info:doi/10.1371/journal.pmed.0050045

Medical professionals themselves, are even starting to admit it. Neurologists, actually, happen to be the ones that are most likely to inform the patient about the increased disputed efficacy, because most of the time they aren't the ones treating people for psychiatric disorders and don't have the risk of losing a patient when they tell them that, whereas psychiatrists do.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Ssri's work great, most people report they are very happy with the difference these make. (the positive effects, side effects other story) A lot of people are still ALIVE thanks to them. You saying they have questionable efficacy is assinine. The statistics don't lie either. You can't expect to sit in your room all day, take a pill and expect the whole world to turn bright in an instant. I'm also wondering if you are even really depressed if they are not working for you.


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

Context Antidepressant medications represent the best established treatment for major depressive disorder, but there is little evidence that they have a specific pharmacological effect relative to pill placebo for patients with less severe depression.

LOL, just what I thought


----------



## Inshallah (May 11, 2011)

*do you actually read the links you post?*

Conclusions The magnitude of benefit of antidepressant medication compared with placebo increases with severity of depression symptoms and may be minimal or nonexistent, on average, in patients with mild or moderate symptoms. *For patients with very severe depression, he benefit of medications over placebo is substantial.*


----------



## TyrosineKinase (Jan 20, 2010)

Inshallah said:


> Ssri's work great, most people report they are very happy with the difference these make. (the positive effects, side effects other story) A lot of people are still ALIVE thanks to them. You saying they have questionable efficacy is assinine. The statistics don't lie either. You can't expect to sit in your room all day, take a pill and expect the whole world to turn bright in an instant. I'm also wondering if you are even really depressed if they are not working for you.


*Listen, lets not derail this topic further* by going into a debate regarding the efficacy of antidepressants. It was a simple aside on my part that drew upon parallels with the topic of the post, buspar. I'm not saying nobody is experiencing benefit from SSRIs. I am simply saying that their efficacy is low, meaning that they aren't going to help out all that many people. I also understand your statement regarding "you can't sit in your room all day...". Everyone who has a formal education in psychology knows that they key to treatment is a combination of therapy and medication and actually working through the issues.

And honestly, how can you say "Do you actually read the links you post"?

This is what you said...


> i stopped reading after you *said antidepressants have questionable efficacy.* Are you for real? They work great for the *people that NEED them most of the time.* Sounds like you're expecting them to be legalized mdma?


Of course I read the links I post in response to your statement. There is a reason that those studies are becoming increasingly required reading in physiology of behavior and other biological-psychology university classes, at least here in the U.S, in terms of discussing the disputed efficacy of ADs. I mean, the whole rationale of those two articles was to point out the disputed efficacy of antidepressants in general. *It's like you are saying that those who have mild depression don't require medication* to help improve their quality of life, (when studies show that therapy by itself isn't all that great either) and totally disregard the statistics that show they aren't all that great in treating them. You are focusing on a smaller segment of the population, with harder to treat depression.



> Conclusions The magnitude of benefit of antidepressant medication compared with placebo increases with severity of depression symptoms and may be minimal or nonexistent, on average, in patients with mild or moderate symptoms. *For patients with very severe depression, he benefit of medications over placebo is substantial.*


I tried to make it a point to say that antidepressants are not helpful for the moderately depressed individuals, which is the majority of people being prescribed SSRIs. Is that not a problem? *You say "most people say they work great", but if 'most people' don't fall into the severely depressed category than how can that statement be true.
* 
Read what the other study says...



> Drug-placebo differences in antidepressant efficacy increase as a function of baseline severity,* but are relatively small even for severely depressed patients.* The relationship between initial severity and antidepressant efficacy *is attributable to decreased responsiveness to placebo among very severely depressed patients, rather than to increased responsiveness to medication.*


Read that last line. It is extremely important. Whereas the first study I linked to didn't provide a reason for the benefit of medications over placebo for severely depressed people (at least in the abstract), this one does. Get it?

I think you are totally misunderstanding my stance of antidepressants. And perhaps that is my fault for rushing my initial post regarding this topic.

If you would like to continue debating this topic with me, please lets do it in a separate topic in the medications forum. We are taking away from the original posters intent for making his thread here.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

TyrosineKinase said:


> I'm really happy buspar is working for you.
> 
> Actually, am I the only one pretty much astounded by the fact that this person is having success on buspar considering that they took benzos before starting the buspar? Buspar is notorious for not really doing all that much for people who had started with benzos. Of course, we don't have the information regarding how long you took them before you started the buspar, which could provide some insight on this.
> 
> ...


For a quick response. I haven't taken benzos before but just got one. I am not going to take the benzo anymore. To make things clear. I don't get anxiety anymore around people. Yes I still get some, but clearly not as much as I used to. Buspar essentially just clicked one evening. I was doing something and I thought to myself, oh my god, I usually would get anxiety right about now. I just have very bad GAD and I worry all the time! But! I don't not get the nasty physical butterflies and heart racing that I usually get.

P.S. I was skeptical about buspar and wanted to avoid it but I gave it the chance and Im glad I did!! I will answer any questions...


----------



## TyrosineKinase (Jan 20, 2010)

barry1685 said:


> For a quick response. I haven't taken benzos before but just got one. I am not going to take the benzo anymore. To make things clear. I don't get anxiety anymore around people. Yes I still get some, but clearly not as much as I used to. Buspar essentially just clicked one evening. I was doing something and I thought to myself, oh my god, I usually would get anxiety right about now. I just have very bad GAD and I worry all the time! But! I don't not get the nasty physical butterflies and heart racing that I usually get.


That's fantastic Barry and I am happy to hear the great news. Like I said, please keep us informed (and don't hesitate to personally message me with how this treatment works for you. This is extremely interesting to me because this is currently what I am working on in my university and will help me in my academic pursuits.)


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

TyrosineKinase said:


> That's fantastic Barry and I am happy to hear the great news. Like I said, please keep us informed (and don't hesitate to personally message me with how this treatment works for you. This is extremely interesting to me because this is currently what I am working on in my university and will help me in my academic pursuits.)


Oh that's cool. I really saw everyone's review of buspar so I expected the worst. Initially I was about to throw the flag in because of the increase in anxiety and bad dizziness. If it means anything I take 30mg a day and I take 5mg x 6 throughout the day, empty stomach.

Strange and interesting fact: I just sucked on a Buspar pill because I didnt have anywater. It acts as a local anesthesia.

by the way, its deff not a placebo. I try I mean try to have anxiety and I can't get any.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Another note on my medical merry-go-round:

Zoloft has almost the same anti-anxiety effect, although it actually made my social anxiety worst, but my GAD was better.

Buspar helps both!


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Buspar is starting to benefit my excess worries. It is smashing my GAD big time with a little help to social anxiety.


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Bacon said:


> i heard buspar sucked


 If you look around enough, you will find that every med. "sucks". It's the same old tale. We're dealing with millions of neurons with different dendrite structures. What might be an effective drug for one is nothing but a sugar pill to another. Dosing, adjunct therapy and other meds. play a huge part in this all.


----------



## Anr Bjotk (Sep 10, 2013)

barry1685 said:


> Oh that's cool. I really saw everyone's review of buspar so I expected the worst. Initially I was about to throw the flag in because of the increase in anxiety and bad dizziness. If it means anything I take 30mg a day and I take 5mg x 6 throughout the day, empty stomach.
> 
> Strange and interesting fact: I just sucked on a Buspar pill because I didnt have anywater. It acts as a local anesthesia.
> 
> by the way, its deff not a placebo. I try I mean try to have anxiety and I can't get any.


How long did you take it before it "clicked"/worked? Did you get the electric shocks and trembling?


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Anr Bjotk said:


> How long did you take it before it "clicked"/worked? Did you get the electric shocks and trembling?


Idk , I think it pooped out on me really, if I took it under the tongue it gave me a benzo type of rush.


----------



## Anr Bjotk (Sep 10, 2013)

barry1685 said:


> Idk , I think it pooped out on me really, if I took it under the tongue it gave me a benzo type of rush.


Wait... you took it sublingually? The pill is huge... It would taste awful, take ages and be painful, no? I read people snort it and saying it was hell. 
Do you always take it like this or just in the beginning.

Don't think I even wanna try taking it like that unless I'm 100%.


----------



## barry1685 (May 25, 2011)

Anr Bjotk said:


> Wait... you took it sublingually? The pill is huge... It would taste awful, take ages and be painful, no? I read people snort it and saying it was hell.
> Do you always take it like this or just in the beginning.
> 
> Don't think I even wanna try taking it like that unless I'm 100%.


The pill wasn't huge for me - it really felt like a benzo taken sublingually and yes it tasted like crap. Why would it be painful? The benzo like feelings only lasted like 30mins.



NoSocialButterfly said:


> Just curious...Did you have any trouble sleeping, night sweats, or nightmares while taking it?


Not that I remember, but I don't see why you couldn't


----------

